# Rental advice needed



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

I have just finished restoring a stone built cottage in the Appenines and need advice on how best to go about finding people to rent it to.

Failing that I would like to know the best rental companies. Anyone here have any experiences that they want to share?

Am I allowed to post the link to the blog for pictures?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as finding a rental company to manage your property, you may want to try and find someone local - so that they can handle the inevitable small repairs and "emergencies" for the tenants. 

You also need to check what the local laws are regarding rentals - it may depend on whether you're renting furnished or unfurnished, or short term (i.e. as a holiday home) or long term (i.e. as residential property). That will also determine where you should be looking to advertise your property to potential renters.

And, if you read the forum rules, you'll see that we don't permit advertising here on the forum, so the link to the blog is probably a no-go if you're promoting the property there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

